# Sticky  Shop for Your New Nissan Maxima at AutoGuide.com



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking to buy a new Nissan Maxima? See all the details by trim level, build your own car, compare with other vehicles and even get a price quote in the updated AutoGuide.com New Cars Section.

Click here to start your Nissan Maxima car shopping search.

And check out the rest of the Nissan New Vehicle Lineup here.


----------



## segun50 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Need complete dash with airbags*

I need a complete dash with airbags (both driver and passenger). I would also need a navigation system. My Maxima 2012 has only the backup camera with no navigation. can someone direct me to a local installer near dallas, TX? It seems the dealers are giving me huge price.


----------



## tirepressure (May 1, 2018)

Nice site.


----------

